# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Mensch und Tier x 20



## krawutz (3 Juni 2019)




----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Meine Sympathie gilt dem Delfin. 

:thx:


----------



## comatron (5 Juni 2019)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Das Tier - dein Freund und Helfer.


----------



## Cav (13 Juni 2019)

s0meguy schrieb:


> Meine Sympathie gilt dem Delfin.
> 
> :thx:



Der Ziegenbock aus Bild 3 weiß auch was gut ist wink2


----------

